# sat nav



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

dos anyone no if you can get a sat nav for cyprus. our the cyprus maps . thankyou.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

chrissie said:


> dos anyone no if you can get a sat nav for cyprus.


I dont know where you can get one but it is obviously available as a client of ours used one to get about when he was here

Veronica


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks veronica. or sat nav maps .


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I understand from a neighbour that the latest TomTom has maps for Cyprus. The satnav on my husband's Freelander has just been updated.... without maps for Cyprus!


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

it all depends on the make AND model of your sat nav for a complete answer you are best to go to the website of whoever makes you sat nav and look there if you can not find it ask their customer support people - if if is there you can download it as long as you have room on your memory card if not buy a new card first good luck


----------



## mikehj (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi,

I looked into this before coming over and depsite me having the latest TT there aren't currently any maps of Cyprus. I managed to get hold of a program called Destinator 7 for a pocket computer we had lying around in the office that has full maps of Cyprus. It's not the most user friendly program but it does work and the road coverage seems pretty good. The only downside is the street names are the Greek version but in our alphabet. This makes it rather confusing when people tell you the English street name so I've frequently had to resort to using a tool to convert Greek names in the Greek alphabet to our alphabet. A bit long winded but it gets me there in the end though!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Mike, 
You can get Destinator from Expansys here in Cyprus. It costs 126 Euros. 

My mobile uses Route 66 and that doesn't cover Cyprus either!


----------



## NEFELI (Dec 10, 2008)

Clarion Do A Sat Nav For Cyprus


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Nefeli and welcome to the forum. Thank you for that information.


----------



## ericdemetriou (Jul 15, 2009)

chrissie said:


> dos anyone no if you can get a sat nav for cyprus. our the cyprus maps . thankyou.


Hi Chrissie,

There are 4 Satnav programs to my knowledge that have maps available for Cyprus. I have listed them in order of my preference.

Destinator
Igo8
Pocket Navigator
Garmin

Hope this helps,

Eric


----------

